# عدد مشرفي السلامة في الموقع



## كمال1975 (25 مايو 2011)

الأخوة الكرام؛؛
هل هناك مواصفة تنص على عدد مهنسين أو مشرفين السلامة المطلوب في مواقع عمل المشاريع بناء على نوعية المشروع أو عدد العمالة فيه وماهي المتطلبات ان وجد؟؟ 

كما أرجو وضع أي من متطلبات أو مواصفات السلامة المعمول بها في المملكة العربية السعودية.


----------



## د. مجدي (29 مايو 2011)

نفس السؤال


----------



## علي الحميد (30 مايو 2011)

لا أعتقد أن هناك ما ينص على عدد معين من موظفي السلامة وإنما يرجع الأمر لتقدير صاحب العمل وإذا أخطأ التقدير سيتحمل المسئولية... لذا فإن أفضل طريقة هي عمل benchmarking وهي مقارنة موقع العمل مع مواقع الشركات المشابهة على أن تكون من الشركات المتفوقة في السلامة...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 مايو 2011)

معظم القوانين تلزم بتواجد لجنة سلامة مهنية , ويكون من ضمنها مشرف سلامة للمنشآت الصغيرة ومدير سلامة للمنشآت الكبيرة وتحدثنا عن مهامهم في دورة السلامة المهنية
ومدير السلامة هو عبارة عن رئيس دائرة يكون فيها عناصر سلامة يجري بالتنسيق مع الادارة تحديد العدد تبعاً لـ :
1- تفهم الادارة لطبيعة الأعمال
2- عدد المشاريع وتوزعها الجغرافي بحيث يكون هناك مشرف سلامة على الأقل في كل مشروع
3- طبيعة كل مشروع ونوع شهادات المشرفين المطلوبة : ميكانيك - كيمياء - ....
4- هل يمكن لعدد المشرفين الموجود التحقق بشكل كافي من واقع السلامة الموجود فإذا كان نعم فالعدد كافي ولو كان واحد وفي حال النفي يتوجب زيادة العدد لتحقيق المطلوب
وعادة ما تطالب جهات التفتيش الوصائية بزيادة العدد عند عدم اقتناعها بنوعية الشهادات حسب طبيعة المنشأة وعند رؤية وجود قصور في تطبيق تعليمات السلامة
مع تحياتي


----------



## sayed00 (3 يونيو 2011)

كل خمسين عامل ضابط سلامة


----------

